# Cropping is Looking Better and Better....



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Puppies ears go through weird phases, especially when teething. They typically don't stay like that.  but since you want to crop hopefully you can get in soon!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Puppies ears go through weird phases, especially when teething. They typically don't stay like that.  but since you want to crop hopefully you can get in soon!


Yea...I know it's just a stage, I just couldn't believe it when I looked over and saw that ear standing straight up! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ahh no! The one up ear is cute! This is Faith's dork ear. 


I of course do love a good crop though. Just make sure your vet can show you previous work and you have photos of what you want.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ahh no! The one up ear is cute! This is Faith's dork ear.
> 
> 
> I of course do love a good crop though. Just make sure your vet can show you previous work and you have photos of what you want.


lol @ the dork ear!!

And yes, the last thing I want is a blind crop....I am kind of OCD about things being symmetrical. So, I would make dang sure the vet knows what he's doing, and knows exactly what I want, before I allow him to proceed!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

~Missy~ said:


> lol @ the dork ear!!
> 
> And yes, the last thing I want is a blind crop....I am kind of OCD about things being symmetrical. So, I would make dang sure the vet knows what he's doing, and knows exactly what I want, before I allow him to proceed!


Me too. My female Dumae has one ear just a fraction taller and it drives me insane!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Me too. My female Dumae has one ear just a fraction taller and it drives me insane!


The possibility of her ears NOT turning out perfect really worries me. lol I mean, I won't love her any differently, but it would drive me absolutely insane!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i can get them perfect every time,

its easy, lightly lay the ears on top of the head where they meet in the middle take a sharpie and make a mark on each ear and that will be perfect for her head.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

~Missy~ said:


> The possibility of her ears NOT turning out perfect really worries me. lol I mean, I won't love her any differently, but it would drive me absolutely insane!


Nice to hear that I'm not the only one who is OCD about things like that LOL! When I got Bella from the breeder her ears were perfect rose ears. They would do funky things here and there but thankfully they stayed the same LOL! One rose ear and one completely folded over or standing up straight would have drove me nuts! LOL!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Nice to hear that I'm not the only one who is OCD about things like that LOL! When I got Bella from the breeder her ears were perfect rose ears. They would do funky things here and there but thankfully they stayed the same LOL! One rose ear and one completely folded over or standing up straight would have drove me nuts! LOL!


Yes!!! Me too!! And I can totally see Lyza's ears setting in two different styles. They've been off ever since she was a baby!



Sure, it's cute now cuz she's a pup, but when she's all grown up I don't really want that look!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

She should keep her head looking forward..lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I think she would look great with a crop as I am OCD as well about those things  were her parents ears done? Sometimes looking at the history in the dog helps...like if most of the family has nice natural ears she has a chance if having good ears. But if her family would have all had fly ears or hound ears but they were all cropped you wouldn't be able to know since they cropped them... My pup now is about 4 months and her whole family has nice rose ears and since she was itty bitty her ears have not changed a bit! Still the same perfect rose ears so there is no way I am cropping  plus I have an APBT so many don't have cropped, but since you have a bully, if you were planning on showing, I would definitely crop!  have you had any luck find a vet? Ya know, her ears in those last pictures look long so they don't seem like they would actually stand straight up forever. If you can't find a vet, you could always tape her ears for the rose prick...


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks! I'm definitely thinking about showing her, so I really want to crop. Both her sire and dam have cropped ears so I have no clue what their ears were like. All her litter mates have rose set ears already....she's the only one with half-prick, so I don't know.

I've spoken with my vet, he does a lot of crops, and will probably be having it done within the next two weeks.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Even though I like a good crop on some dogs, I love ears! This might sound weird but I love rubbing them on my face lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Even though I like a good crop on some dogs, I love ears! This might sound weird but I love rubbing them on my face lol


lol, I love ears in a nice set....not bunny ears.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Appointment made for next Tuesday!! Excited/nervous!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It will be fine!  well... As long as the vet knows what he is doing! Look forward to the pictures!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It will be fine!  well... As long as the vet knows what he is doing! Look forward to the pictures!


Oh yes, he's been cropping for over 15 years!


----------

